# The 2022 Arcade Game of the Year Awards [VOTING HAS CLOSED]



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 11, 2022)

You know the drill. You played some good shit. You played some horrible shit. You're excited for new shit. And most importantly you cringed at some incompetent shit.

Time to compile all that shit into one post and act as if your opinion is worth two shits.

*Voting ends on the 31st of December. *

First, let's take a quick look at our past winners:

2018 - Red Dead Redemption II
2019 - Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice
2020 - Streets of Rage 4
2021 - Metroid Dread

2D games taking over 

Anywho, simply write in your votes below and you'll be done. You can use my vote in the below post as an example.

*Platform Awards*
_Best Playstation Game - (Exclusive or Console Exclusive PS4 and/or PS5 Game)
Best Xbox Game - (Exclusive or Console Exclusive Xbox One and/or Xbox Series Game)
Best Nintendo Switch Game - (Exclusive or Console Exclusive Switch Game)
Best PC Exclusive Game or Port
Best Multi-platform Game
Best Mobile Game_

*Genre Awards*
_Best Action Game
Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game
Best Role-Playing Game - Includes Action-RPGs, Strategy, tactics, etc..
Best Sports/Racing/Simulation Game
Best Platforming Game
Best Fighting Game
Best Shooting Game - TPS, FPS, Side-scroller(run n gun), Rail-shooter, etc..
The Honorable Mention - Your Extra Pick from a a Sub-Genre or Genre not mentioned above_

*Character Awards*
_Best Voice Acting Performance
Best Playable Character - In terms of personality, design, and development
Best Playable Character Design
Best Enemy - Boss or otherwise, In terms of personality, design, and development
Best Enemy Design
The Git Gud Award - Most Challenging Boss Battle_

*Asset Awards*
_Best Score
Best Visual Direction
Best Narrative
Best Single Music Track
Best Designed Setting - World design, which includes backgrounds, environments, NPCs, etc.._

*Label Awards*
_Best New Entry in an Existing IP - Sequel, spin off, remake, etc..
Best New IP
Best Indie Game
Best Gaming Company - Developer, publisher, etc..
Best Returning Game - Best game you've replayed from 2021
Best Licensed Game - Best game made from an IP outside of gaming
Best Multiplayer Game
Best Single Player Game
Best Additional Content - Best DLC that came out in 2022
Best Sideshow - Best Sub-Quest or Minigame _


*Hype Awards*
_Hype Moment of the Year - hypest moment in 2022
Trailer of the Year - Best video game related trailer in 2022
Best Video Game Media Adaptation - Best Video game related TV show, movie, comic short, anime, etc.._

*Cursed Awards*
_Worst New Entry in an Existing IP - Sequel, spin off, remake, etc..
Worst New IP
Worst Gaming Company - Developer, publisher, etc..
Worst Multiplayer Game
Worst Single Player Game
Worst Playable Character - In terms of personality, design, and development
Worst Enemy - Boss or otherwise, In terms of personality, design, and development
Fail Trailer of the Year - Worst or most disappointing Video game trailer of the year
Cursed Moment of the Year - Worst or most disappointing Video game-related news or event.
Flop of the Year - Worst or most disappointment game of the year_

*2023 Awards*
_Most Anticipated Announcement of 2023
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2023
Anticipated Flop of 2023 _

*Game of the Year*
_2022 Game of the Year_

*Community Awards (Community Voted Tie Breaker Judges, also you get Awards this time)*
_Funniest Member
The Master Debater
Member of Elevated Tastes_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 11, 2022)

Tagging last year's voters:

@Karma, @JayK, @EVERY SINGLE DAY!!!, @Naruto, @Shirker, @Yagami1211, @blakstealth, @Francyst, @chibbselect, @Deathbringerpt

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Naruto (Dec 11, 2022)

I feel like, for PC gamers, a category along the lines of "best PC port" would have a lot more worth than "PC exclusive".

Spider-Man, God of War, etc had a huge impact this year for PC, but there's no way to nominate them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Naruto (Dec 11, 2022)

I didn't play that many games released this year, sorry. I tend to work on my backlog from the top 

*Game of the Year*: Elden Ring

*Platform Awards*
_Best Nintendo Switch Game:_ Xenoblade Chronicles 3
_Best Multi-platform Game:_ Elden Ring
_Best Mobile Game:_ Pokemon_Crystal.gbc

*Genre Awards*
_Best Role-Playing Game:_ Xenoblade Chronicles 3
_Best Fighting Game:_ DNF Duel
_Best Shooting Game:_ Neon White

*Label Awards*
_Best New Entry in an Existing IP:_ Xenoblade Chronicles 3
_Best Indie Game:_ Chained Echoes
_Best Returning Game:_ Unsighted
_Best Licensed Game:_ Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles Shredder's Revenge
_Best Single Player Game:_ Elden Ring
_Best Additional Content:_ The Delicious Last Course

*Hype Awards*
_Hype Moment of the Year:_ Armored Core VI
_Trailer of the Year:_ Fire Emblem Engage

*Cursed Awards*
_Worst New Entry in an Existing IP:_ Overwatch 2
_Worst Gaming Company:_ Activision-Blizzard
_Worst Multiplayer Game:_ Overwatch 2

*2023 Awards*
_Most Anticipated Announcement of 2023:_ Silksong release date.
_Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2023:_ Tears of the Kingdom
_Anticipated Flop of 2023: _Forspoken

*Community Awards*
I basically didn't post in 2022.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 11, 2022)

shit, what came out this year?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 11, 2022)

*Platform Awards
Best Playstation Game - Horizon Forbidden West* (didn't finish it, but's the only Sony game I played)
*Best Xbox Game* - *High on Life* (actually fun, finally something from MS, even if it's probably a paid timed exclusive) 
*Best Nintendo Switch Game* - Bayonetta 3 (Also, the only Nintendo exclusive I played this year, but this one is good tho)
*Best PC Exclusive Game or Port *- N/A
*Best Multi-platform Game - Elden Ring *(think this will be unanimous lol)
*Best Mobile Game - Marvel Snap* (actually okay, not that grindy, a bit on the simple side, and the meta is not a complete mess like it is with this game like it with the RNG every match)

*Genre Awards
Best Action Game - Bayonetta 3* (brought to you by the Gods of action games, huge return to form for PG)
*Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game - Stray *(forgot I played this LMAO, very comfy)
*Best Role-Playing Game - Elden Ring *(Objectively speaking, can't think of any RPGs that can come close this year)
*Best Sports/Racing/Simulation Game *- N/A
*Best Platforming Game* - N/A (Busy IRL-wise, hope I can fix this too)
*Best Fighting Game -* *King of Fighters XV* (it's not Sifu)
*Best Shooting Game - High on Life *(only SP shooter I played this year, but I'm actively enjoying it)
*The Honorable Mention - TMNT: Shredder's Revenge *(couldn't pick this over Bayo 3 as an action, but I placed it here as a beat em up)

*Character Awards
Best Voice Acting Performance - Aimee-Ffion Edwards as Ranni the Witch from Elden Ring* (her voice immediately got me sucked into the game)
*Best Playable Character - Bayonetta from Bayonetta 3* (they pulled out all the stops with this version, so many weapons and slave demons, it's the funnest Bayonetta has been so far)
*Best Playable Character Design - Bayonetta from Bayonetta 3 *(pop idol Bayo is super cute, but in this case I'm also counting the other verse Bayos, especially China-netta, it's quantity beating quality this time)

*Best Enemy - Malenia Blade of Miquella from Elden Ring* (well duh, right? )
*Best Enemy Design* - *Maliketh, The Black Blade from Elden Ring *(this design is sooo raw, still can't get over it)

*The Git Gud Award - Astel, Naturalborn of the Void from Elden Ring* (I was woefully under-leveled for Astel, and so I'm choosing her over Malenia and the final boss. This bitch kicked my ass so much, it was the only time in the game I did a tactical retreat and grind and explore other areas so I have to give it to her here.)

*Asset Awards
Best Score - Bayonetta 3* (tough one and it might be recency bias but I enjoyed Bayo 3's music more than ER's)
*Best Visual Direction -* *TMNT: Shredder's Revenge *(90s cool over the top comic book style cel-shading, this one has the all buzzwords I'm into)
*Best Narrative - Elden Ring* (purely due to the NPC and enemy background lore, every character flesh bigger than life. Great world building)
*Best Single Music Track - Gates of Hell Swing Remix from Bayonetta 3* (soooooo hype, I absolutely love it when the final boss music is basically another remix of the main theme, gives you an amazing sense of adventure is what I would say if I picked the final battle from Elden Ring, but I was an absolute sucker for the Gates of Hell remix in Bayo 3, God that smooth sax  )
*Best Designed Setting -  Lands Between in Elden Ring* (What I said above )

*Label Awards
Best New Entry in an Existing IP - Bayonetta 3* (thought this was the finale, now I can't wait for more  )
*Best New IP - Elden Ring
Best Indie Game - Vampire Survivor *(caved in and bought it, very fun and addictive even tho I suck)
*Best Gaming Company - FromSoftware* (I'm a huge PG simp, but fromsoftware created something really special)
*Best Returning Game - Marvel’s Guardians of the Galaxy* (revisited this the other day, woefully overlooked, very fun and hilarious)
*Best Licensed Game* - *TMNT: Shredder's Revenge
Best Multiplayer Game - The King of Fighters XV* (had multiple couch sessions with the boys this year, some sugar filled sodas and pizzas and some SNK fighting goodness, love it)
*Best Single Player Game - Bayonetta 3* (only because ER does have MP elements in it even if you play SP only)
*Best Additional Content - Delicious Last Course for Cuphead
Best Sideshow - Jeanne's side-scroller missions from Bayonetta 3* (only because she has a full Cutie J monologue) 


*Hype Awards
Hype Moment of the Year - Elden Ring release* (I'm shaking bro, such a hype game)
*Trailer of the Year - Final Fantasy XVI - Dominance Trailer* 
*Best Video Game Media Adaptation - The Cuphead Show!* (funny and true to the games)

*Cursed Awards
Worst New Entry in an Existing IP - Pokémon Scarlet and Violet *(I will never not vote Pokemon for this category)
*Worst New IP - Babylon's Fall* (Babylon's fail. Leave it to square to screw up one of the best action game devs and give them a games as a service co-op shit salad. fuck off)
*Worst Gaming Company - Gamefreak *(I will never not vote Gamefreak for this category)
*Worst Multiplayer Game - Babylon's Fall *(one active steam player  )
*Worst Single Player Game - Saints Row* (not even a Saints Row fan but you can see how the devs stripped every bit of soul from what made the games popular to begin with)
*Worst Playable Character - Kratos* (he's dad now so he's calm and good, woeful character assassination)
*Worst Enemy - Singularity from Bayonetta 3 *(still no idea what this idiot was trying to do)
*Fail Trailer of the Year - DS2 trailer* (hack bullshit as always from Kojima)
*Cursed Moment of the Year - Westoid devs getting salty over Elden Ring release*
*Flop of the Year - Babylon's Fall *(this one hurt because I'm a huge PG fan. never again PG)

*2023 Awards
Most Anticipated Announcement of 2023 - Blasphemous II release date
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2023 - Final Fantasy XVI *(I know what to expect from BotW2 and REmake4, but I'm really intrigued by what Final Fantasy May Cry has to offer)
*Anticipated Flop of 2023  - Assassin's Creed Mirage*

Game of the Year
*2022 Game of the Year - Elden Ring *(I love love love Bayonetta 3, but I can't overlook some of the shit smeared on it... LITERALLY. Elden Ring's lore and setting really did it for me, so even if I liked Bayo 3's combat more, Elden Ring is the more complete package here.)

Community Awards (Community Voted Tie Breaker Judges, also you get Awards this time)
Funniest Member - @Shirker 
The Master Debater - @TYPE-Rey - Dude knows his shit
Member of Elevated Tastes - @Deathbringerpt 


really wanted to squeeze @ShadowReij in 

So here's a petty honorable mention

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 11, 2022)

Naruto said:


> I feel like, for PC gamers, a category along the lines of "best PC port" would have a lot more worth than "PC exclusive".
> 
> Spider-Man, God of War, etc had a huge impact this year for PC, but there's no way to nominate them.



Changed it to factor in ports as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 11, 2022)

Naruto said:


> _Best Mobile Game:_ Pokemon_Crystal.gbc

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Xebec (Dec 11, 2022)

*Platform Awards*
_Best Nintendo Switch Game - Xenoblade 3
Best Multi-platform Game - Elden Ring_

*Genre Awards*
_Best Action Game - Bayonetta 3
Best Role-Playing Game - Xenoblade 3_


*Character Awards*
_Best Voice Acting Performance - Harry McEntire, Noah/N, Xenoblade 3
Best Playable Character - Eunie, Xenoblade 3
Best Playable Character Design - Jack, Stranger of Paradise
Best Enemy - N, Xenoblade 3
Best Enemy Design - M, Xenoblade 3_

*Asset Awards*
_Best Score - Xenoblade 3_
B_est Visual Direction - Elden Ring
Best Narrative - Xenoblade 3
Best Single Music Track - __, Sonic Frontiers
Best Designed Setting - Xenoblade 3_

*Label Awards*
_Best New Entry in an Existing IP - Xenoblade 3
Best New IP - Sifu
Best Indie Game - Stray
Best Gaming Company - FromSoft/Monolith Soft
Best Returning Game - Guardians of the Galaxy
Best Single Player Game - Xenoblade 3_

*Hype Awards*
_Hype Moment of the Year - Xenoblade 3 _
_Trailer of the Year - Xenoblade 3 release date _

*Cursed Awards*
_Worst New Entry in an Existing IP - Pokemon Scarlet/Violet
Worst New IP - Gotham Knights
Worst Gaming Company - Activision-Blizzard
Worst Multiplayer Game - Saints Row
Worst Single Player Game - Saints Row 
Cursed Moment of the Year - Scarlet/Violet selling 10 million in 3 days
Flop of the Year - Saints Row/Callisto Protocol_

*2023 Awards*
_Most Anticipated Announcement of 2023 - SMT ports 
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2023 - RE4 Remake
Anticipated Flop of 2023  - Forspoken_

*Game of the Year*
_2022 Game of the Year - Xenoblade 3_

Reactions: Winner 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 11, 2022)

I'm very indecisive so I can't decide in all those categories, besides I didn't play that many games this year, but Elden Ring is my game of the year no doubt.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Karma (Dec 11, 2022)

*Platform Awards*
_Best Playstation Game - God of War Ragnarok
Best Xbox Game -  
Best Nintendo Switch Game - Kirby and the Forgotten Land
Best PC Exclusive Game or Port - Spider-Man
Best Multi-platform Game - Elden Ring
Best Mobile Game - Vampire Survivor_

*Genre Awards*
_Best Action Game - Bayonetta
Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game - God of War Ragnarok
Best Role-Playing Game - Xenoblade Chronicles 3
Best Sports/Racing/Simulation Game - Inscryption
Best Platforming Game - Kirby and the Forgotten Land
Best Shooting Game - Horizon?_

*Character Awards*
_Best Voice Acting Performance - Christopher Judge
Best Playable Character - Kratos
Best Playable Character Design - Bayonetta
Best Enemy -Berserker King
The Git Gud Award - Gna_

*Asset Awards*
_Best Score - Sonic Frontiers
Best Visual Direction -Scorn
Best Narrative - God of War Ragnarok
Best Designed Setting - Jotunheim_

*Label Awards*
_Best New Entry in an Existing IP - God of War Ragnarok
Best New IP - Elden Ring
Best Indie Game - Vampire Survivors
Best Gaming Company - Devolver Digital
Best Returning Game - Mass Effect Legendary Edition
Best Multiplayer Game - Multiversus
Best Single Player Game - Elden RIng_

*Hype Awards*
_Trailer of the Year - Any FF16 trailer
Best Video Game Media Adaptation - Cyberpunk Edgerunners_

*Cursed Awards*
_Worst New Entry in an Existing IP - Pokemon Scarlet Violet
Worst New IP - Calisto Protocol
Worst Gaming Company -GameFreak
Cursed Moment of the Year -Whatever the fuck Microsoft and Sony are doing
Flop of the Year - Calisto Protocol_

*2023 Awards*
_Most Anticipated Announcement of 2023 - Bioshock 3
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2023 - Atomic Heart_

*Game of the Year*
_2022 Game of the Year - Elden Ring_

*Community Awards (Community Voted Tie Breaker Judges, also you get Awards this time)*
_Funniest Member - @EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! 
The Master Debater - @Simon 
Member of Elevated Tastes - @Captain Quincy _

Reactions: Winner 3 | Friendly 3


----------



## Karma (Dec 11, 2022)

Play Vampire Survivors

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## JayK (Dec 11, 2022)

*Platform Awards*
_Best Playstation Game - _*God of War: Ragnarök*
_Best Xbox Game - _*lol*
_Best Nintendo Switch Game - _*Xenoblade Chronicles 3*
_Best PC Exclusive Game or Port - lol
Best Multi-platform Game _- *Elden Ring*
_Best Mobile Game - _*Neural Cloud *Auto Chess Roguelite, do I need to say more

*Genre Awards*
_Best Action Game - _*Neon White *(sorry Bayonetta bros)
_Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game - _*Elden Ring*
_Best Role-Playing Game - _*Xenoblade Chronicles 3*
_Best Sports/Racing/Simulation Game - _*Chocobo GP *
_Best Platforming Game - _*Kirby*
_Best Fighting Game - _*DNF*
_Best Shooting Game -_*Neon White*
_The Honorable Mention - _*AI The Somnium Files: Nirvana Initiate, Visual Novel

Character Awards*
_Best Voice Acting Performance - _*Martha Mackintosh*
_Best Playable Character - _*Bayonetta*
_Best Playable Character Design - _*Bayonetta*
_Best Enemy - _*Malenia*
_Best Enemy Design _- *Maliketh*
_The Git Gud Award - _*Dragonsong's Reprise *(cant think of a single other thing taking 1k+ attempts)

*Asset Awards*
_Best Score - _*Xenoblade Chronicles 3*
_Best Visual Direction - _*Elden Ring*
_Best Narrative - _*Xenoblade Chronicles 3*
_Best Single Music Track - _*White Stone Black
*_Best Designed Setting - _*Lands Between

Label Awards*
_Best New Entry in an Existing IP - _*God of War: Ragnarök*
_Best New IP - _*Elden Ring*
_Best Indie Game - _*Neon White*
_Best Gaming Company - _*From Software*
_Best Returning Game - _*FFXIV*
_Best Licensed Game - _*Marvel: Midnight Suns*
_Best Multiplayer Game - _*DNF*
_Best Single Player Game - _*Elden Ring*
_Best Additional Content - _*The Delicious Last Course*
_Best Sideshow - _*Ranni's Quest


Hype Awards*
_Hype Moment of the Year - _*probably Xenoblade reveal with release same year*
_Trailer of the Year - _*Fire Emblem Engage*
_Best Video Game Media Adaptation - _*Cyberpunk: Edgerunners

Cursed Awards*
_Worst New Entry in an Existing IP - _*Pokemon Scarlet/Violet*
_Worst New IP - _*Gotham Knights*
_Worst Gaming Company - _*Activision Blizzard*
_Worst Multiplayer Game - _*Babylon's Fall *and its not even close
_Worst Single Player Game - _*Gotham Knights*
_Worst Playable Character - _*legit any character from Gotham Knights*
_Worst Enemy - _*Singularity *was complete dogshit
_Fail Trailer of the Year - _*any Pokemon trailer*
_Cursed Moment of the Year - _*Pokemon Scarlet/Violet release*
_Flop of the Year - _*Babylon's Fall

2023 Awards*
_Most Anticipated Announcement of 2023 - _*Metroid Prime 4*
_Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2023 - _*Tears of the Kingdom*
_Anticipated Flop of 2023 - _*Forspoken

Game of the Year*
Elden Ring

*Community Awards (Community Voted Tie Breaker Judges, also you get Awards this time)*
_Funniest Member - @Charlotte D. Kurisu 
The Master Debater - @Deathbringerpt 
Member of Elevated Tastes - _*a lot of people where really sus this year*

Reactions: Winner 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Steven (Dec 11, 2022)

I played like 2 or 3 new games this year lol.And one of them was Skyward Sword for Switch.But i try my best

Platform Awards
_Best Playstation Game - N/A
Best Xbox Game - N/A
Best Nintendo Switch Game - Bayonetta 3
Best PC Exclusive Game - N/A
Best Multi-platform Game - N/A
Best Mobile Game - Disney Mirrorverse(i already stop playing it but it was fun)_

*Genre Awards*
_Best Action Game - Bayonetta 3
Best Adventure/Action-Adventure - N/A
Best Role-Playing Game - N/A
Best Sports/Racing/Simulation - N/A
Best Platforming Game - N/A
Best Fighting Game - N/A
Best Shooting Game - N/A
The Honorable Mention - N/A_

*Character Awards*
_Best Voice Acting Performance - N/A 
Best Playable Character - Bayonetta
Best Playable Character Design - Bayonetta
Best Enemy - N/A
Best Enemy Design - Hringhorn


The Git Gud Award - Rodin_



*Label Awards*
_Best New Entry in an Existing IP - Bayonetta
Best New IP - N/A
Best Indie Game - N/A
Best Gaming Company - Nintendo
Best Returning Game - Zelda SS Switch Version
Best Licensed Game - Disney Mirrorverse
Best Multiplayer Game - N/A
Best Single Player Game - Bayonetta
Best Additional Content - N/A
Best Sideshow - N/A_


*Hype Awards*
_Hype Moment of the Year - N/A
Trailer of the Year - KH4
Best Video Game Media Adaptation - N/A_

*Cursed Awards*
_Worst New Entry in an Existing IP - Pokemon Karmesin and Purpur.Did i play the game?No.Did i saw how bad  they are?Yes
Worst New IP - N/A
Worst Gaming Company - Blizzard!!!!
Worst Multiplayer Game - N/A
Worst Single Player Game - N/A
Worst Playable Character - Viola.Not a fan of her combat system
Worst Enemy - The Main Villain of Bayonetta 3.I dont even know his name lol
Fail Trailer of the Year - N/A
Cursed Moment of the Year - N/A
Flop of the Year - Still no Metroid Prime 4 Trailer_

*2023 Awards*
_Most Anticipated Announcement of 2023 - Metroid Prime 4 Trailer
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2023 - Resident Evil 4 Remake
Anticipated Flop of 2023  - Diablo 4 due to Blizzard being greedy as fuck.150 € for a candle without even the game_

*Game of the Year*
_2022 Game of the Year - Bayonetta 3_

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Francyst (Dec 11, 2022)

Platform Awards
Best Playstation Game - God of War
Best Xbox Game - ...just end it already
Best PC Exclusive Game or Port - Overprime
Best Multi-platform Game - Sifu

Genre Awards
Best Action Game - Sifu
Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game - God of War
Best Role-Playing Game - Elden Ring
Best Sports/Racing/Simulation Game - Neodash
Best Platforming Game - OlliOlliWorld
The Honorable Mention - Stray
Your Extra Pick from a a Sub-Genre or Genre not mentioned above - Multiversus

Character Awards
Best Voice Acting Performance - Richard Schiff / Odin (God of War)
Best Playable Character - Harley Quinn (Multiversus)
Best Enemy - Heimdall (God of War)
Best Enemy Design - Malenia (Elden Ring)
The Git Gud Award - Yang (Sifu)

Asset Awards
Best Score - Neodash
Best Single Music Track
Best Designed Setting - Elden Ring 

Label Awards
Best New Entry in an Existing IP - OlliOlliWorld
Best New IP - Sifu
Best Returning Game - Guardians of the galaxy 
Best Single Player Game - Sifu


Hype Awards
Hype Moment of the Year - hypest moment in 2022 - *Kojima*
Trailer of the Year - Best video game related trailer in 2022 - Palworld trailer
Best Video Game Media Adaptation - Sonic 2

Cursed Awards
Worst Playable Character - Atreus(GOW)
Worst Enemy - Rahdan(Elden Ring)
Cursed Moment of the Year - TLOU2 multiplayer nowhere to be seen 

2023 Awards
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2023 - Tchia
Anticipated Flop of 2023 - Hogwarts 

Game of the Year
2022 Game of the Year - Sifu

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Etherborn (Dec 11, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> _Best Nintendo Switch Game - (Exclusive or Console Exclusive Switch Game)_



Pokémon Scarlet/Violet



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> _Best Multi-platform Game_



Elden Ring



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> _Best Mobile Game_



Calculator app



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> _Best Action Game_



Sekiro: Elden Arts mod



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> _Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game_



Same as above



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> _Best Role-Playing Game - Includes Action-RPGs, Strategy, tactics, etc.._



Elden Ring



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> _Best Voice Acting Performance_



Maliketh, The Black Blade



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> _Best Enemy - Boss or otherwise, In terms of personality, design, and development_



Same as above



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> _The Git Gud Award - Most Challenging Boss Battl_e



Malenia, Blade of Miquella/Goddess of Rot



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> _Best Score
> Best Visual Direction
> Best Narrative
> Best Single Music Track
> Best Designed Setting - World design, which includes backgrounds, environments, NPCs, etc.._



Elden Ring



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> _Best Gaming Company - Developer, publisher, etc.._



From Software



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> _Best Returning Game - Best game you've replayed from 2021_



Pokémon: Legends Arceus



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> _Most Anticipated Announcement of 2023_



Next Tears of the Kingdom trailer



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> _Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2023_



Legend of Zelda: Tears of the Kingdom



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> _Anticipated Flop of 2023 _



Whatever is Ubisoft’s biggest game next year



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> _2022 Game of the Year_



Elden Ring

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2022)

Steven said:


> Best Returning Game - Can i vote here Zelda SS @Charlotte D. Kurisu ?



Yes

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Steven (Dec 12, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yes


Then my Vote guess to Zelda SS Switch Version

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 12, 2022)

*Platform Awards*
Best Nintendo Switch Game -Xenoblade 3
Best Multi-platform Game - Elden Ring
Best Mobile Game - Genshin Impact

*Genre Awards*
Best Action Game - Bayonetta 3 
Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game - Elden Ring
Best Role-Playing Game - Xenoblade 3
The Honorable Mention - Best Monster Catching/Raising Game - Pokemon Legends Arceus

*Character Awards*
Best Voice Acting Performance - Harry McEntire - Xenoblade 3
Best Playable Character - Bayonetta - Bayonetta 3
Best Playable Character Design - Yelan -Genshin Impact
Best Enemy - Malzeno - Monster Hunter Rise Sunbreak
Best Enemy Design - M - Xenoblade Chronicels 3

*Asset Awards*
Best Score - Xenoblade 3
Best Visual Direction - Elden Ring
Best Narrative - Xenoblade 3
Best Single Music Track - Moebius Theme - Xenoblade 3
Best Designed Setting - Xenoblade 3

*Label Awards*
Best New Entry in an Existing IP - Xenoblade 3
Best New IP - Elden Ring
Best Gaming Company - Nintendo
Best Returning Game - Genshin Impact

Best Single Player Game - Xenoblade 3
Best Multiplayer Game - Monster Hunter Rise Sunbreak
Best Additional Content -Monster Hunter Rise Sunbreak
Best Sideshow - Best Sub-Quest or Minigame


*Hype Awards*
Hype Moment of the Year - Xenoblade 3 Announcement
Trailer of the Year - Elden Ring Launch trailer:
Best Video Game Media Adaptation - Cyberpunk Edgerunners

*2023 Awards*
Most Anticipated Announcement of 2023 - Xenoblade 3 DLC Story Expansion
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2023 - Legend of Zelda Tears of the Kingdom
Anticipated Flop of 2023 - Forespoken

*Game of the Year*
2022 Game of the Year - Xenoblade 3

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 14, 2022)

Elden Ring for game of the year.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 16, 2022)

Elden ring

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## chibbselect (Dec 17, 2022)

*Platform Awards*
_Best Playstation Game -- _*Horizon Forbidden West*_ 
Best Nintendo Switch Game -- _*Xenoblade Chronicles 3

Genre Awards*
_Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game -- _*Horizon Forbidden West*
_Best Role-Playing Game -- _*Triangle Strategy *(I have trouble considering XC3 an RPG)
_Best Platforming Game -- _*Kirby and the Forgotten Land*
_The Honorable Mention -- _*Live A Live* (Tactics Ogre Reborn, LoH: Trails of Zero or SMT: Soul Hackers 2 might have won this had I gotten around to playing them.)

*Character Awards*
_Best Voice Acting Performance -- _*Kitty Archer *(Eunie is as Eunie does)
_Best Playable Character -- _*Eunie *(XC3)
_Best Playable Character Design -- _*Cube *(Live A Live)
_Best Enemy - _*Zaki* (Live A Live. The world's most fabulous caveman.)
_Best Enemy Design -- _*Slitherfang* (HFW. Maybe I just got attached since I spent like 6 hours farming their neck gears)
_The Git Gud Award --_* Tremortusk *(HFW. I played on hard and this thing traumatized me, though I think those stupid acid raptors killed me a lot more.)

*Asset Awards*
_Best Score --_ *Xenoblade 3* (Despite having a weaker OST than its predecessors.)
_Best Visual Direction -- _*Triangle Strategy *(Live A Live looked great, but overall TS was prettier.)
_Best Narrative --_* Xenoblade 3*
_Best Single Music Track -- _*Frederica's Path *(Triangle Strategy. Her battle theme, "Until that Day," is a close 2nd.)
_Best Designed Setting -- _*Horizon Forbidden West

Label Awards*
_Best New Entry in an Existing IP -- _*Horizon Forbidden West *(I'm not sure how to interpret this award, but the other contenders don't have much in the way of a connection to prior entries. HFW is a good continuation of HZD's story, so I'll go with that.)
_Best New IP -- _*Triangle Strategy*
_Best Gaming Company -- _*Monolith*
_Best Returning Game -- _*Tales of Arise* (I had to decide between Tales and SMTV. SMTV's gameplay kicks the shit out of Tales, but the story was a travesty. It was kind of the reverse with ToA. Like all Tales games, combat feels like you're bopping someone over the head with a wiffle bat for 100+ hours. But I'm a sucker for a good story, so here we are.)
_Best Single Player Game -- _*Horizon Forbidden West* (In terms of gameplay.)

*Cursed Awards*
_Worst New Entry in an Existing IP --_ *Pokemon Scarlet/Violet *(How fucking hard is it to make the cool Pokemon game that exists in the collective consciousness of everyone aged 20-40?)
_Worst Gaming Company -- _*Gamefreak *(Since everyone else is choosing it.)
_Worst Enemy -- _*Tilda* (HFB. I just want to know who decided the final boss should be a bland middle-aged woman in a robot.)
_Cursed Moment of the Year -- _*"I'd like to thank my reformed rabbi Bill Clinton..."

2023 Awards*
_Most Anticipated Announcement of 2023 -- _*Final Fantasy 7: Rebirth *(I guess. Look it's between this and Starfield and I'm not getting an Xbox.)
_Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2023 -- _*LoZ Tears of the Kingdom

Game of the Year*
_2022 Game of the Year -- _*Xenoblade Chronicles 3 *(The battle system never clicked with me, but videogames are more than the sum of their parts. Sometimes a compelling story and characters are enough to make the experience worth it.)

Reactions: Winner 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## JayK (Dec 19, 2022)

I wanna formally change my vote for dogshittest company of the year to Square Enix

thanks

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 19, 2022)

done

*Platform Awards*
_Best Playstation Game - (Exclusive or Console Exclusive PS4 and/or PS5 Game)
Best Xbox Game - (Exclusive or Console Exclusive Xbox One and/or Xbox Series Game)
Best Nintendo Switch Game - Bayonetta 3
Best PC Exclusive Game or Port
Best Multi-platform Game - Gundam Evolution
Best Mobile Game - _

*Genre Awards*
_Best Action Game - Neon White
Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game
Best Role-Playing Game - Triangle Strategy
Best Sports/Racing/Simulation Game
Best Platforming Game - Neon White
Best Fighting Game - Multiversus
Best Shooting Game - Gundam Evolution
The Honorable Mention - Multiversus_

*Character Awards*
_Best Voice Acting Performance - Jennifer Hale (Bayonetta 3)
Best Playable Character - Bayonetta
Best Playable Character Design
Best Enemy - Boss or otherwise, In terms of personality, design, and development
Best Enemy Design
The Git Gud Award - Most Challenging Boss Battle_

*Asset Awards*
_Best Score - Triangle Strategy
Best Visual Direction - Horizon: Forbidden West
Best Narrative
Best Single Music Track - Crimson Might (Triangle Strategy OST)


Best Designed Setting - World design, which includes backgrounds, environments, NPCs, etc.._

*Label Awards*
_Best New Entry in an Existing IP - Sequel, spin off, remake, etc..
Best New IP - Gundam Evolution
Best Indie Game - Neon White
Best Gaming Company - Developer, publisher, etc..
Best Returning Game - Far Cry 6
Best Licensed Game - Best game made from an IP outside of gaming
Best Multiplayer Game - Gundam Evolution
Best Single Player Game
Best Additional Content - Best DLC that came out in 2022
Best Sideshow - Best Sub-Quest or Minigame _


*Hype Awards*
_Hype Moment of the Year - Armored Core VI announcement at the Game Awards
Trailer of the Year - Hollow Knight: Silksong - Xbox Game Pass Reveal Trailer


Best Video Game Media Adaptation -Cyberpunk: Edgerunners_

*Cursed Awards*
_Worst New Entry in an Existing IP - Sequel, spin off, remake, etc..
Worst New IP
Worst Gaming Company - Nintendo
Worst Multiplayer Game
Worst Single Player Game
Worst Playable Character - In terms of personality, design, and development
Worst Enemy - Boss or otherwise, In terms of personality, design, and development
Fail Trailer of the Year - Worst or most disappointing Video game trailer of the year
Cursed Moment of the Year - Bill Clinton kid at the Game Awards 2022
Flop of the Year - Overwatch 2_

*2023 Awards*
_Most Anticipated Announcement of 2023 - 
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2023 - Hollow Knight: Silksong
Anticipated Flop of 2023 _

*Game of the Year*
_2022 Game of the Year - _

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 20, 2022)

I'll post this shit later. Get ready for Bay simping.

*Platform Awards*
_Best Playstation Game - *N/A*
Best Xbox Game - *N/A*
Best Nintendo Switch Game -* Bayonetta 3*
Best PC Exclusive Game or Port -  *TMNT: Shredder's Revenge*
Best Multi-platform Game - *Elden Ring*
Best Mobile Game - *N/A*_

*Genre Awards*
_Best Action Game - *Bayonetta 3*
Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game -* Elden Ring*
Best Role-Playing Game - *I'm barely playing RPGs as it is but I barely started Live a Life. I'll go with that. *
Best Sports/Racing/Simulation Game - *N/A*
Best Platforming Game - *N/A*
Best Fighting Game - *Sifu was amazing and  unquestionably the cock king of fighting games but I'll give it to King of Fighter XV*
Best Shooting Game - *You know I'm not playing many games when I don't play a fucking shooting game.*
The Honorable Mention - *Sifu's actually pretty badass. *_

*Character Awards*
_Best Voice Acting Performance - *Ramon Tikaram as Godrick the Grafted. I actually thought Elden Ring had a more traditional form of storytelling because of this fucker's dialogue in the trailer.*
Best Playable Character - *Bayonetta turned Umbran Climax into a an actual system that either turns wicked weaves into "giant monsters bites your cock" or lets you control them while you skippy dance. It wins by fucking default.*
Best Playable Character Design -  _ grew into a full fledged Bayonett and gives a healthy mix of cute and hot. Plus her ass is bigger, I swear.
_Best Enemy - *Strider - Bayonetta 3*
Best Enemy Design - *Almost chose a normal ass Grafted enemy in Elden Ring since the body horror is incredible but Maliketh, The Black Blade is pure fucking cool.*
The Git Gud Award - *Motherfucking Rodin can suck a dick.*_

*Asset Awards*
_Best Score -* Bayonetta 3*
Best Visual Direction - *Elden Ring*
Best Narrative -* I'm gonna give it to Elden Ring by default even if I'm getting tired of this kind of narrative. The Worldbuilding is top notce, tho.*
Best Single Music Track - Best Designed Setting - *Elden Ring*_

*Label Awards*
_Best New Entry in an Existing IP - *Bayonetta 3*
Best New IP - *Elden Ring*
Best Indie Game - *N/A*
Best Gaming Company - *FromSoft purely on the merit of its games. *
Best Returning Game - *Metroid fucking Dread. It's a magnificent return to form and despite the joystick movement concession, it still controls like a dream. *
Best Licensed Game - *TMNT: Shredder's Revenge*
Best Multiplayer Game - *TMNT: Shredder's Revenge*
Best Single Player Game - *Bayonetta 3*
Best Additional Content - The *D*elicious *L*ast *C*ourse
Best Sideshow - *Skipping this one. Brain too empty. *_


*Hype Awards*
_Hype Moment of the Year -
Trailer of the Year - _
_Best Video Game Media Adaptation - Cyberpunk: Edgerunners kinda lost me at the end but the first half was kino Trigger anime. _

*Cursed Awards*
_Worst New Entry in an Existing IP - _*Pokemon Scarlet/Violet*
_Worst New IP - _*Gotham Knights*
_Worst Gaming Company - *Fuck it, Gamefreak. They've literally became japanese Bethesda. And its fanbase somehow became worse Bethesda fans*
Worst Multiplayer Game - _*Babylon's Fall *
_Worst Single Player Game - _*Babylon's Fall with 1 player*
_Worst Playable Character - 
Worst Enemy - _*Singularity*
_Fail Trailer of the Year - _*any Pokemon trailer*
_Cursed Moment of the Year - _*Pokemon Scarlet/Violet release*
_Flop of the Year - _*Babylon's Fall

2023 Awards*
Most Anticipated Announcement of 2023* - Blasphemous II release date BABYYYYYYYYYYYY*
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2023 *- My first instinct is REmake 4 but Final Fantasy XVI is a brand new game, gotta give it that*
_Anticipated Flop of 2023 : *Foreskin looks like it distilled the worst stuff about FF15 with even worse writing* _

*Game of the Year*
_2022 Game of the Year: *Bayonetta 3*_

Funniest Member - @Shirker
The Master Debater - @TYPE-Rey
Member of Elevated Tastes - @Naruto

Honorable mentions to @the_notorious_Z.É. , @ShadowReij, @Karma and @JayK. @Charlotte D. Kurisu needs to sell me a camel to have 1.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *Best Xbox Game* - *High on Life* (actually fun, finally something from MS, even if it's probably a paid timed exclusive)





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game - Stray *(forgot I played this LMAO, very comfy)





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *Best Shooting Game - High on Life *(only SP shooter I played this year, but I'm actively enjoying it)



Changing some votes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *Best Additional Content - Delicious Last Course for Cuphead*



Changing my DLC vote

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 30, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *Best Indie Game - Vampire Survivor *(caved in and bought it, very fun and addictive even tho I suck)



Changing my indie vote as I already got Stray in the Adventure category


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 31, 2022)

*Platform Awards*

_Best Nintendo Switch Game - *Xenoblade Chronicles 3*
Best Multi-platform Game - *13 Sentinels Aegis Rim (I haven't finished P5R or Nier Automata yet)*
Best Mobile Game -* Pokemon Go (I started playing again last year)*
Best PC Game -* Yu-Gi-Oh! Master Duel*_

*Genre Awards*
_Best Action Game - *Bayonetta 3*
Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game - *Kirby and the Forgotten Land*
Best Role-Playing Game - Includes Action-RPGs, Strategy, tactics, etc.. - *Xenoblade Chronicles 3*
Best Platforming Game - *Kirby and the Forgotten Land (I guess this can count as both)*
Best Shooting Game - TPS, FPS, Side-scroller(run n gun), Rail-shooter, etc..
The Honorable Mention - Your Extra Pick from a a Sub-Genre or Genre not mentioned above_

*Character Awards*
_Best Voice Acting Performance - *Xenoblade Chronicles deserves special mention. I want to give the nods to both Harry McEntire and Kitty Archer*
Best Playable Character - * Eunie (Xenoblade 3)*
Best Playable Character Design - *Kirby* 
Best Enemy Design - *Moebius (Xenoblade 3)*_

*Asset Awards*
_Best Score - *Xenoblade Chronicles 3*
Best Visual Direction - *Persona 5 Royal (port)*
Best Narrative - *13 Sentinals Aegis Rim (port)*
Best Single Music Track - *Tough pick but I'll go with Weight of Life from Xenoblade 3, the build up when it first plays is incredible *Best Designed Setting - World design, which includes backgrounds, environments, NPCs, etc.. - *Xenoblade Chronicles 3*_

*Label Awards*
_Best New Entry in an Existing IP - Sequel, spin off, remake, etc.. - *Xenoblade Chronicles 3*
Best Gaming Company - Developer, publisher, etc.. *Monolith Soft*
Best Multiplayer Game - *Yu-Gi-Oh! Master Duel*
Best Single Player Game - *Xenoblade Chronicles 3*
Best Sideshow - Best Sub-Quest or Minigame - *Xenoblade Chronicles 3 Hero/Ascension Missions*_


*Hype Awards*
_Hype Moment of the Year - hypest moment in 2022 - Xenoblade 3 reveal Trailer of the Year - Best video game related trailer in 2022 - Xenoblade 3 release trailer _
*2023 Awards*
_Most Anticipated Announcement of 2023 - *No idea, maybe something Metroid related*
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2023 - *The Legend of Zelda: Tears of the Kingdom*_

*Game of the Year*
_2022 Game of the Year - *Xenoblade Chronicles 3*_

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 31, 2022)

Fucking done with this thing. Tragic year for my gayming time really.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2022)

If no one else is voting, then I'll start counting votes within 24 hours.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 31, 2022)

made my last edits. My new year's resolution is to play more new releases

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Dec 31, 2022)

*Platform Awards*
_Best Playstation Game -* God of War Ragnarok*
Best Xbox Game - *Pentiment* 
Best Multi-platform Game - *Inscryption* 
Best Mobile Game - *Dokkan Battle*_

*Genre Awards*
_Best Action Game - *Sifu*
Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game -*God of War*
Best Role-Playing Game -*Elden Ring*_

*Character Awards*
_Best Voice Acting Performance - *Christopher Judge as Kratos in GoW Ragnarok*
Best Playable Character -*Kratos*_

*Asset Awards*
_Best Score - *Elden Ring*
Best Visual Direction - *Scorn*
Best Narrative - *Pentiment* 
Best Single Music Track - *The Final Battle*
_
*Label Awards*
_Best New Entry in an Existing IP - *God of War Ragnarok*
Best Indie Game - *Inscryption*
Best Returning Game - *The Witcher 3*
Best Multiplayer Game - *Fortnite*_

*Hype Awards*
_Trailer of the Year - _
_Best Video Game Media Adaptation - *Cyberpunk Edgerunners*_

*Cursed Awards*
_Worst New Entry in an Existing IP - *Pokemon Scarlet Violet*
Worst Gaming Company -*GameFreak*_

*2023 Awards*
_Most Anticipated Announcement of 2023 - *Silksong Release date*
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2023 - *Silksong*
Anticipated Flop of 2023  - *Final Fantasy 16*_

*Game of the Year*
_2022 Game of the Year - *Pentiment*_

*Community Awards (Community Voted Tie Breaker Judges, also you get Awards this time)*
_Funniest Member - @Deathbringerpt 
The Master Debater - @Ren. 
Member of Elevated Tastes - @Karma _

Reactions: Winner 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Steven (Jan 1, 2023)

Francyst said:


> Anticipated Flop of 2023 - Hogwarts


Lol,i can see that coming

Trailers looking good but in the end thats are just trailer.Somethings telling me it will be just a Gears of War/Uncharted type of shooter


----------



## Francyst (Jan 1, 2023)

Steven said:


> Lol,i can see that coming
> 
> Trailers looking good but in the end thats are just trailer.Somethings telling me it will be just a Gears of War/Uncharted type of shooter


Yeah the trailers looked good, but the gameplay showcases were meh. It looks like just being able to wander around Hogwarts is really all they have to offer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2023)

Voting has officially closed. Keep a lookout for the winners thread. Thanks to everyone who voted this year.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 2, 2023)

Don't tell me what to do.

Reactions: Lewd 1 | git gud 1


----------



## JayK (Jan 6, 2023)

where are winners


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2023)

JayK said:


> where are winners



@Deathbringerpt taking his sweet ass time voting on the tiebreakers


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2023)

Head out to the winners thread


----------

